# Why is it that when I lose 7 lbs people say ...



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Why is it that when I lose 7 lbs people say that it's water weight, but if I gain back those same 7 pounds then it must be fat? 

Recently I began a new diet and managed to lose 7 lbs in the first 2 weeks. Not an unreasonable or dramatic amount. Tell the hubby and the first words out of his mouth were "You know that's just water weight?". First off, I'm drinking almost 1 gallon of water/day, so I sincerely doubt that I am dehydrated. Second, you can bet dollars to donuts that if I had told him that I had gained 7 lbs, there would be no mention of water weight.

Ugh! It makes me want to scream sometimes.

Nikki


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

They're just jealous.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Psssst.....don't tell anyone!

Let the results be the advertising!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

It's one of those things people like to say because they've heard it said.  But you know you've done great! Congratulations. I'd be beside myself if I lost that much that fast!
mary


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I asked my doctor about this and his reply was "DUH! what do you think fat turns into when it melts? A LIQUID" I love his attitude. Now I just wish your husband had been there to hear it!! Keep up the good work, girl All I managed to do was GAIN 6 pounds.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Who cares??? 7 pounds of water equals the same weight as seven pounds of fat!!! 7 lb is 7 lb!!!

I say if you are very well hydrated while losing the weight, it's seven pounds of fat. Especially if you keep the protein up, sugar/carbs as low as reasonable, and couple it with exercise, it can ONLY be fat you've lost. 

Good job and congrats.


----------

